# Where to grow indoors?



## clarkkent (Jul 4, 2007)

I am going to grow in a tall cabinet/box in the near future.  I was just wondering your personal preferences on where to put it in the house.

I'm leaning toward the garage just to keep the smell somewhere that it will dissipate even though I plan on filtering the outflow.

My choices are the attic (which I believe would be way too hot), upstairs office, laundry room or garage.  

It's not a major debate, I just wonder what you guys think having done it before. Thanks


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 4, 2007)

I chose the garage, 
 as that seemed to have so very many perks that went along with it.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 4, 2007)

Garages get hot in the summer unless you have yours air conditioned. Other than that garage would be best.


----------

